# 10 Questions for Canon and Nikon



## Quest for Light (Sep 15, 2014)

http://www.eoshd.com/2014/09/10-questions-ill-asking-canon-nikon-photokina-join-present/

i am curious about the answers he gets.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 15, 2014)

Indeed. It'll be interesting to hear the answers.

I suppose an honest, perhaps cynical reply could be "If you don't see the value in what we offer, we can't help you." I'm sure the Japanese will be much more polite than that.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 15, 2014)

I would be amazed if he gets anything more than the usual corporate speak.


----------



## lo lite (Sep 15, 2014)

Quest for Light said:


> http://www.eoshd.com/2014/09/10-questions-ill-asking-canon-nikon-photokina-join-present/
> 
> i am curious about the answers he gets.



Well, those questions are somehow trolling at a high level. If he would think about them for a moment, he would know the answers for some and also know that some lower rank Canon or Nikon representative at a booth in Cologne would not be competent enough to answer the others. clickbait.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 15, 2014)

Some very poorly worded questions there. If he expects serious answers, he needs to work in the wording.


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 15, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Some very poorly worded questions there. If he expects serious answers, he needs to work in the wording.



well as he works in berlin and the photokina is in köln he maybe asks in german .. by the way how good is your german?


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 15, 2014)

It sounds like he is asking highly biased questions and will ignore whatever answers he gets because his mind is already made up....


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> It sounds like he is asking highly biased questions and will ignore whatever answers he gets because his mind is already made up....



That's what I meant by poorly worded questions.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 15, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like he is asking highly biased questions and will ignore whatever answers he gets because his mind is already made up....
> ...



perhaps the answer will be "I'm sorry, but your question must be rephrased in the form of a question and not a diatribe"


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 15, 2014)

i think it´s exactly the kind of question non fanboys ask every day on internet forums. 




> 3) The 7D line has been a bestseller in the enthusiast market for the past 5 years but the new model barely moves an inch forwards from the cheaper 70D. After such a long period of time was it Canon’s intention to position the 6D as the real 7D replacement and if so, how do you excuse such poor video quality on the 6D considering the enthusiasts it is aimed at? For video it is not a low end product but it performs like one.



ok he should rethink the general assertion "barely an inch". 
the AF is sure a great step.

for video he is right.
from a former forerunner with the 5D MK2.... canon is now trailing behind.



> 4) Photographers are increasingly adopting high end mirrorless cameras like the Sony A7R and Fuji X-T1 for the wider range of features and performance these offer over the equivalent high end DSLRs from Canon. They have features missing entirely from the Canon range such as a 36MP sensor, EVF, mirrorless mount, smaller size and retro good looks. Completely against the direction of the market why did Canon choose to treat the mirrorless market as only one step up from the compact market at the low end with EOS-M and was this approach a success or failure in terms of sales?





> 10) The Rebel series of DSLRs have delivered the same image quality for 5 years from the same fundamental sensor design dating to 2008. Do you think this is acceptable or are customers generally happy to stay stationary?


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 18, 2014)

I think some of those questions are problematic:

1,2,etc) I think photographers heavily invested into Canon equipment deserve to see be treated as valued customer, e.g. see Canon's roadmap, but it's borderline intruding into Canon internal policies. E.g. Canon doesn't owe it to anyone to release a 36MP camera, esp if management thinks there's no money in it.

This is clearer in question #6: Canon doesn't have to explain it's customers how it's going to stay profitable.

4) "Retro good looks"? This is what people judge a camera manufacturer by?

7) What apps would one want to use a DSLR for? Calendar? Waze? Chess?

Phones are multi-function devices, serving as phones, PDOs, cameras, game machines, etc. Cameras aren't. I can see some benefit in the ability to program the camera, e.g. ML, but I don't see it stretched as far as smartphones.


----------

